# Long-Pull Levers for Drop bars?



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Just checking on this. I am tempted to try out Woodchippers and drop bar levers for my bikepacking rig, but I like my Avid BB7S long-pull brakes. I know Tektro makes a drop bar lever for long-pull, but I don't like the ergonomics of it. Does anyone know any other manufacturers making this kind of drop-bar, long-pull lever?

I like the feel of Sram's brake levers and Cane Creek's levers. No need for brifters. If I really get inspired and I get a bunch of work this fall, maybe I'll upgrade to short-pull Klampers and SRAM levers, but figured this was worth a shot first.


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Max, I thought you said somewhere that you work in a shop? If so, it's a bit of a lazy question, but ok, I'll play. There are several solutions to your problem.

You can get a set of bb7 road brakes and use any road levers you want. Or you can get a set of cane creek (drop v) or tektro brake levers and use your existing bb7 mtb calipers.

If you are making the transition regularly between flat and drops, I would recommend the former and keep brakes/lever/housing/cables intact between transitions. If it is once a year or permanent, then pick the cc or tektro and be done.

If you want to run mtb bb7s and some other particular road brake lever, there is one other solution that you might be able to find - but has been discontinued - which is the problem solver inline travel agent. 

Hope that helps...

g


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

BB7 Road calipers is the path that I used.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Cane creek are rebranded tektro levers


----------



## gregclimbs (Sep 21, 2006)

demondan said:


> Cane creek are rebranded tektro levers


I didn't realize tektro killed the ones they used to spec on surly and salsas:









You might be able to find those second hand if you prefer that shape...

But my recommendation stands as getting a set of bb7 roads and using whatever levers you like a lot - I prefer campy carbon levers or the sram carbon levers...


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

gregclimbs said:


> But my recommendation stands as getting a set of bb7 roads and using whatever levers you like a lot - I prefer campy carbon levers or the sram carbon levers...


This will probably be the way my hand gets forced.


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a pair of tektro long pull levers new in the box I would sell cheap?!?


----------

